# FUNKY VIVS at CREAKS



## arachne (Nov 9, 2010)

only 1 week to wait til you can buy a *
FUNKY VIV*.
these amazing vivs are being launched at CREAKS show,Kidderminster,28th July.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

What do they look like?


----------



## arachne (Nov 9, 2010)

amazing!


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

You just lost a potential sale.


----------



## arachne (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm not going to give any description, will only say that they are not 'mass-produced' and are _'different'_.....these vivs have to be seen......!


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

arachne said:


> I'm not going to give any description, will only say that they are not 'mass-produced' and are _'different'_.....these vivs have to be seen......!


If they have to be seen, show a pic.


----------



## rmac (May 18, 2011)

bought one of these vivs today, and I must say, they look absolutely perfect!


----------



## Wee (May 21, 2013)

Pictures? And will they be at kempton?


----------



## arachne (Nov 9, 2010)

will be at chepstow.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

arachne said:


> will be at chepstow.


Are they a standard viv and you put a fake background in them then ?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

got to say love the way there try and upsell there vivs sum one ask for a pic and there put no pics of the vivs up :bash:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> got to say love the way there try and upsell there vivs sum one ask for a pic and there put no pics of the vivs up :bash:


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Wee (May 21, 2013)

Surely someone who bought one can upload a picture?


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Wee said:


> Surely someone who bought one can upload a picture?


They shouldn't have to rely on costumers to sell their vivs. They should just show us the vivs instead of making them exclusive to Royal lovers at shows.


----------



## Wee (May 21, 2013)

Yeah I know but curiosity is killing me


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

So was mine til I figured out OP is a tit.


----------



## Wee (May 21, 2013)

Still killing me...


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

It's probably just different coloured panels or something like that judging by the op.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

mrkeda said:


> So was mine til I figured out OP is a tit.


 got to say looks like a bit of a tit if you think youer vivs are that good you have pics up asap to show then of my gess is there just be a viv that as is not mock wood (eg you can get then in say green or red and so on )


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> got to say looks like a bit of a tit if you think youer vivs are that good you have pics up asap to show then of my gess is there just be a viv that as is not mock wood (eg you can get then in say green or red and so on )


I saw these at CREAKS so will shed some light on these for you as the seller seems to be diverting the replies here. They looked like standard melamine board vivariums with some kind of plastic wrapping. Blues, greens and pinks. Not one to bash but they looked slightly messy around the edges, like the plastic wrap had overlapped making it not a smooth finish. Just my ten pence worth. I guess he/she will put me right if I'm wrong here?!


----------



## Wee (May 21, 2013)

Sounds shit


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> I saw these at CREAKS so will shed some light on these for you as the seller seems to be diverting the replies here. They looked like standard melamine board vivariums with some kind of plastic wrapping. Blues, greens and pinks. Not one to bash but they looked slightly messy around the edges, like the plastic wrap had overlapped making it not a smooth finish. Just my ten pence worth. I guess he/she will put me right if I'm wrong here?!


So just a wrap to make a viv any colour.


Not really funky IMO and not very special.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> So just a wrap to make a viv any colour.
> 
> 
> Not really funky IMO and not very special.


 looks like a cheep way to try and sell vivs be nice to see what the viv made out off mainy the back


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> looks like a cheep way to try and sell vivs be nice to see what the viv made out off mainy the back


To be fair I have no real intrest anyway, I will be putting in a order with NSR to replace all my wooden vivs next year :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Flaming Yahoo (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, I saw them at CREAKS, just normal cheap and cheerful vivs with sticky vinyl coverings in pink, leather look and that.


----------



## RhacodactyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

Most retarded thread i think ive ever seen. Who wouldnt want to show of their product. Pathetic really. just trying to get hype and its failed imo


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Flaming Yahoo said:


> Yeah, I saw them at CREAKS, just normal cheap and cheerful vivs with sticky vinyl coverings in pink, leather look and that.


 think is you know there people out there that will see then is pink and so on and go i have to have 1 and not look at how good the viv is bulid i bulid all my viv and my mates but looking at NSR viv when i get a new place as there look good vivs


----------

